# how much would you pay for a cockatiel?



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

There are 2 breeders near me. One that sells tiels for $85-$100. Pieds, albinos, pearls, cinnamons.
The other breeder prices from $125-$200. Pearls, pieds, a few pastel faces, a few dominant silver, cinnamons.
The pastel faces and silvers tend to be $200, some pieds, depending on the parents can be at least $150. I find her prices to be pretty steep if you are just looking for a "pet", not breeding stock.
What do you think is fair pricing for a cockatiel that will not be for breeding stock, just enjoyed as a pet.


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

It is frightening how much you have to pay for a cockatiel. I bought mine from a reputable breeder in Malta and Birdie cost me approximately $40.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

the one i will be getting is a white face lutino AKA albino i am paying 100 for her and that is the most i have paid for a tiel


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

karendh said:


> It is frightening how much you have to pay for a cockatiel. I bought mine from a reputable breeder in Malta and Birdie cost me approximately $40.


That's it!!?? Is it tame and social? What a deal if it is!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

lisaowens said:


> the one i will be getting is a white face lutino AKA albino i am paying 100 for her and that is the most i have paid for a tiel


I just got my albino a few days ago and I paid the same price. Some people sell albinos way over $100.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Price depends on location, mutation, and where you get the bird from, usually.

Rare mutations, like platinum or olive, fetch very high prices because they're rare.
In some areas, cockatiels are more expensive, just because they're rarer there, or cost of living is higher, or idk.
Pet stores seem to be the most expensive place to get just a "standard" pet bird. I've found breeders, overall, to be the cheapest.

Also important to note that the toys, seed, etc, will cost a lot more than the bird. The actual bird is not the most expensive part of having a pet bird.

For reference, Pippin (pearl female) was $115 (breeder's store in SD), Denali (whiteface pearl pied male) was $85 (breeder in MN), and JJ (pied male) was $125 (Petco in MN).


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Anywhere from $50-$100 is reasonable varying on mutation and if they are hand fed or not.


----------



## Coralys (Aug 21, 2013)

I will not pay more than $100 for a tiel. Sure i may want it at the moment but i might find something better along the way. I have 4 tiels. A normal pearl, a lutino pearl, a pied and a cinnamon. I paid $40 for my normal pearl not tame and around 5 months. I wanted a lutino badly but they were all over $100 just because of the mutation so I waited and later on i found a deal of a just weaned lutino female for $40 so i got her. I wanted more tiels but i thought since i got mine for that price i shouldnt get anything over $50. I then found a breeder that was selling them $35 each since she was trying to cut back on the number of tiels she had. We spoke for a while and i guess she liked my persobality and knew her tiels would be in good hands with me so she gave me the pied and cinnamon males ONLY $25 for both. That is a pretty awesome deal.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Coralys said:


> I will not pay more than $100 for a tiel. Sure i may want it at the moment but i might find something better along the way. I have 4 tiels. A normal pearl, a lutino pearl, a pied and a cinnamon. I paid $40 for my normal pearl not tame and around 5 months. I wanted a lutino badly but they were all over $100 just because of the mutation so I waited and later on i found a deal of a just weaned lutino female for $40 so i got her. I wanted more tiels but i thought since i got mine for that price i shouldnt get anything over $50. I then found a breeder that was selling them $35 each since she was trying to cut back on the number of tiels she had. We spoke for a while and i guess she liked my persobality and knew her tiels would be in good hands with me so she gave me the pied and cinnamon males ONLY $25 for both. That is a pretty awesome deal.


Wow, you hit the jackpot with your birds! I paid $125 for my whiteface pearl and $200 for my pastel face. They were both from the expensive breeder. My albino was $100, the cinnamon I might have gotten was $75. Still thinking about him if he isn't sold yet. She also has a pied that she will be selling for about $100. A previous bird I got from her, a lutino, then later sold was $75. All the birds are hand fed from both breeders. I'm thinking I may stick with the less expensive ones, her birds temperaments are just as good as the other breeder.
I was hung up on getting a tiel from SD, but the cost of the bird and the flight would have totaled about $300. I thankfully got smart and decided against it. Just too steep!


----------



## Coralys (Aug 21, 2013)

Yea. Ofcourse we all want a pretty bird. But for a pet i will not pay so much. Now if i was to get them to breed them then thats a different story. The only bird i was going to spend $150 on was a yellow cheek olive pearl but I was short on money and it was about 2 hours away from me.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I would pay whatever I could afford, within reason, for a bird I really wanted. All of mine are "worth" $200 or more to me! The most I have paid for one (bird alone) is $110, but I've spent far, far more on cages, food, toys, vet bills, etc. Owning birds is expensive. $200 is not much in the long run.

That being said, if you're just looking for a pet and don't care as much about appearances, why not check Craigslist or rescues for tiels to adopt? Many are young, tame, and sweet. Juju was $50, Gypsy was $60, Solaire $80 -- and all came with cages. Small ones, but ones I've been able to use as travel cages or sell back and make $20 or so. I gave Duke and Aurora away for free with a flight cage, perches and toys. So sometimes you can find really amazing deals on a "second hand" bird.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Sam was £20 or approx $31 (Pastel face fallow or cinnamon, I am sure his iris has a red tinge, I have been looking closely, very easy because he loves my shoulder :rofl

The breeder had handled him previously too it was obvious. We've had him 2 weeks today and he is just getting used to head scritches

But I would pay as much as I could afford they are lovely animals and I adore him


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

I think $100 for a hand-fed and $40 for an untamed bird are reasonable 'market' prices, but like Moonchild said, the true value of a bird should be determined by the owner's will and interest. I've said something before like "it would be foolish to pay the price of a cockatoo for a cockatiel", but if you are someone who has higher financial means, even $200 shouldn't seem too steep. Like any pet animal, the love and memories you share during its lifetime is ultimately priceless


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I paid $60 for Beaker (My whiteface) whom I adopted out of a newspaper ad. Jaid (The lutino) was a gift from my bird shop, which I was told he was $100


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I got Lulu and Lucas from the same breeder. I paid $80 for Lulu and $110 for Lucas. She gave me a discount on them because we have become friends. Lucas was more because of her colour. 

They're priceless to me.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

When I was getting my first two cockatiels two years ago (my Candy and Tony), I thought they were reasonably priced (they were both hand fed). Candy was about $85 from a breeder (in her own home) and Tony was $99 from a small locally owned bird store. Now, I have discovered several different routes I could go with. Rehomes, craigslist, another bird store ( a really nice one as a matter of fact) that sells them starting from $45. I think I overpaid for my tiels, but that was then when I didn't know. Plus, I have formed attachment to them, so I can't really say " I wish I hadn't bought them". If I were looking for a bird now, I would definitely go on Craigslist and do a totally different thing. Some of the best pets are in fact those that are free. Color or mutation is not important to me as much any more. Sure, it would be cool to have something "rare", but I definitely would not pay $200 for it! 
My local chain pet store sells a cockatoo for about $2500!! C'mon... That is just crazy.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Bird was $75 from a local hobby breeder I believe, as a heavily pearled baby, Mango was $70 with a cage as an adult from an owner on Craigslist and Atlas/Rhea were $130 together and the guy threw in the cage cause he was getting rid of all of his birds. But I've seen untamed birds go for $30-60 from large avaries trying to weed out some of their numbers, and tamed birds go for about $100-200 at our local bird store, which I believe to be over priced for their mutations, some of which are quite common. A local breeder I've seen online with some absolutely stunning mutations usually sticks to $80-175. I agree with the others in saying that cockatiels are really worth what you are personally willing to pay and honestly, depending on the mutation/knowledge of the breeder of their own birds, price can vary insanely.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

I paid 120 for Cookie(Grey split pied,pearl WF) and his sister(grey split pied), so 60$ each.
Baby Cheerio I got for free, since he was hatched at my mom's house.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I would pay as much as 300 for cockatiels depending on its mutation and rarity and personality .And I would pay around 2000 for the cockatoo I want someday although im sure it would be cheaper . You guys gotta remember your not buying a cat or dog that lives between 12-15 years your buying a bird that lives between 20 and 30 years 
I paid 25 for Rex , 80 for Shake , Moonpie was free , Smokey RIP was 50 , Lemon was 120 , and Luna was 75 . Everyone else is Shake and Moonpies babies


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hellena said:


> There are 2 breeders near me. One that sells tiels for $85-$100. Pieds, albinos, pearls, cinnamons.
> The other breeder prices from $125-$200. Pearls, pieds, a few pastel faces, a few dominant silver, cinnamons.
> The pastel faces and silvers tend to be $200, some pieds, depending on the parents can be at least $150. I find her prices to be pretty steep if you are just looking for a "pet", not breeding stock.
> What do you think is fair pricing for a cockatiel that will not be for breeding stock, just enjoyed as a pet.


I think for a handfed/tamed young bird, 85 - 100 isn't too much - a lot of work goes into caring for those babies. Of course, it's fantastic when you find them less expensively and it seems like a lot of people have found some really good deals. I found Stewie in a flea market, in a cage with pearls - he was $45 and the pearls were $65. Two weeks later, she was selling all the other birds for $40....and she had a whiteface amoung the pearls. They were not hand tamed and very skittish. I wasn't looking for a particular mutation, I just went for the bird that seemed to be "the one". If you are looking for particulars - mutation, hand raised, tame, I think you'll pay more based on what's available and more importantly what it's worth to you. I honestly would look at the breeder with the least expensive birds first, to see what they're like. You may never need to entertain the thought of paying over what she charges. You may fall in love with a $85 dollar bird. Or a $150 dollar bird...once that happens, I think it becomes a reasonable price  If I was visiting a breeder and there was a particular bird that I just had to have? I can see myself paying $150 for a tiel, possibly $200.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

I paid 45 for Ollie, she was an aviary bird.
I paid 80 for Bjorn, who was handled.
My new baby was 180. But she's handfed, dna sex'd, and a rare Mutation.

Ollie and Bjorn are worth hundreds to me. So their initial price is nothing. It'll be the same as baby.

Of course prices vary depending on breeder, petshop, mutation, handrearing etc. It's up to you how much a bird is worth to you and how much you can afford.

If i saw a silver i'd probably pay quite a bit  but i can't see myself ever paying over 200!


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

A "take me home" face is worth everything I have! Tequila was a bargain himself but the cage, toys, food, vet checks etc is where the real expense hides.

He's worth everything and more though.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Tequilagirl said:


> Tequila was a bargain himself but the cage, toys, food, vet checks etc is where the real expense hides.


I agree with this 100%! 

Okay, well Honey and Henry were $55 each. They were not tame, it's just the pet store price.

Coco was $20 from a hobby breeder who probably had no idea how much tame cockatiels retail for. He was handled from a very young age and came to me tame from the start, 9 weeks old.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

eduardo said:


> When I was getting my first two cockatiels two years ago (my Candy and Tony), I thought they were reasonably priced (they were both hand fed). Candy was about $85 from a breeder (in her own home) and Tony was $99 from a small locally owned bird store. Now, I have discovered several different routes I could go with. Rehomes, craigslist, another bird store ( a really nice one as a matter of fact) that sells them starting from $45. I think I overpaid for my tiels, but that was then when I didn't know. Plus, I have formed attachment to them, so I can't really say " I wish I hadn't bought them". If I were looking for a bird now, I would definitely go on Craigslist and do a totally different thing. Some of the best pets are in fact those that are free. Color or mutation is not important to me as much any more. Sure, it would be cool to have something "rare", but I definitely would not pay $200 for it!
> My local chain pet store sells a cockatoo for about $2500!! C'mon... That is just crazy.


I love my rare pastel I paid $200 for but I won't pay that much again, it's just too much I think. I didn't really think it through. I just paid. Luckily he's sweet!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

are pastelfaces rare?
i paid 80 for mine


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

In Australia from a breeder is around $100 and $120 for DNA testing added. At a pet store they sell them (without DNA) for $199.


----------



## Zzzonked (Jul 13, 2013)

My cinnamon baby was $120 here in Australia. I thought it was a bit much at the time but I wanted a tame tiel so I got him. I just got up that day and decided I was going to get a cockatiel. The bond we have is perfect so it feels like it was meant to be 

Wouldve been happy to pay even more if I had to.


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

Reply to Hellena. Birdie was semi-tame and stepped up within a few days. She had been handled a little and was quite social.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The most we paid was for Shiro (he is a Clear Pied), and he was something like $220 or close to it.  Never again!! 

The rest have been under $100 (that includes 2 of my Platinum Pearls which are quite rare and I got them for $80 ea, as well as another 2 Platinum Pearls that were given to me for free) … some are also re-homes and there was no fees for them.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

ollieandme said:


> are pastelfaces rare?
> i paid 80 for mine


From what I understand they are, so my breeder charged $200. I now think it was too much. But I was not experienced at the time with pricing. I did almost choke when she said the price, I was not expecting that at all! You got a great deal!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

So the pied that I am thinking of getting from the more expensive breeder is $150. They will will be hand fed and light pieds. Then the pied from the other breeder, which I can get today is $100, the cinnamon will be $75. I should probably just go with the latter.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I went with the pied, the cinnamon was too hyper for a hand fed tiel. He kept flying away and the only way you could get him was to corner him, even with the breeder. I guess that's why he was the last one left from the clutch. So.....he is the pearl pied I went with. Do not know the sex yet. Very sweet little one!


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Love the pearl pattern on the wings similar to my Packie's, but yours are more prominent. Very nice!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

Hellena said:


> I went with the pied, the cinnamon was too hyper for a hand fed tiel. He kept flying away and the only way you could get him was to corner him, even with the breeder. I guess that's why he was the last one left from the clutch. So.....he is the pearl pied I went with. Do not know the sex yet. Very sweet little one!


that is a very pretty baby congrats


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree, that is a beautiful bird!


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

He/she sure is pretty!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Very pretty indeed!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very gorgeous cockatiel,I enjoyed all the pictures.Congratulations on your new cockatiel.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Went to the nearest bird shop to me...hadn't been there in years. They had two Tiels - a Normal Grey for $150 and a Lutino for $200. I wasn't tempted by either but I did get some Styptic powder, toys and treats for the Tiel and Pionus.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Beautiful! I love the wing pattern


----------



## Kiki22 (Oct 8, 2013)

I have gotten lucky and bought a large cage (secondhand but near new condition) for $120 which included 2 tiels - one of which was the Pastelsilver Whiteface male and I also paid $140 for another large cage on a stand which had 3 cockatiels in it - a beautiful handraised pearl female, a normal grey male and a fallow female. Each time I just thought the cage was a bargain and have been pleasantly surprised  Average price for a handraised tiel where I am is about $80 - $120 if DNA'd.


----------

